# DD Walmart orders, how to opt out??



## MissAnne

Sat online for an hour this morning with no calls on door dash or Uber eats, then I got a call on DoorDash to pick up at Walmart and I figured what the hell $15.00, got there and there were three orders, going in three different directions and they all had cases of water. And of course, NONE of them tipped.

Decided to be nice and do them, but cancelling all future calls.

Is there a way to OPT OUT of Walmart orders?!?!


----------



## Uberdriver2710

MissAnne said:


> Is there a way to OPT OUT of Walmart orders?!?!


Yeah, reject them.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

Just decline!


----------



## Woohaa

Being nice earned you $0 in tips. Next time be efficient. Cancel those BS orders.


----------



## Teksaz

https://uberpeople.net/threads/if-anyone-is-interested.380171/
The thread was hijacked but yes you can opt out or at least I did however long ago that was lol


----------



## MissAnne

You have to understand, I live like four blocks from a Walmart that is one of the busiest in the city, all I get are Walmart calls, if I declined them all I’m going to get deactivated on DoorDash


----------



## Teksaz

Wow do you not understand English?? I posted, nevernind lol


----------



## DJJoeyZ

Teksaz said:


> Wow do you not understand English?? I posted, nevernind lol


Well, can you tell him how you opted out?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

MissAnne said:


> You have to understand, I live like four blocks from a Walmart that is one of the busiest in the city, all I get are Walmart calls, if I declined them all I'm going to get deactivated on DoorDash


You can't be deactivated for acceptance rate. Only for low user ratings or high cancellation rate.


----------



## Teksaz

DJJoeyZ said:


> Well, can you tell him how you opted out?


It's in the link I posted. If they're to lazy to click a link I guess I can't help them lol


----------



## MissAnne

Teksaz said:


> It's in the link I posted. If they're to lazy to click a link I guess I can't help them lol


Not lazy, work 3 jobs including deliveries... I sent support an email to opt out.... thank you for your help


----------



## part-timer

MissAnne said:


> Sat online for an hour this morning with no calls on door dash or Uber eats, then I got a call on DoorDash to pick up at Walmart and I figured what the hell $15.00, got there and there were three orders, going in three different directions and they all had cases of water. And of course, NONE of them tipped.
> 
> Decided to be nice and do them, but cancelling all future calls.
> 
> Is there a way to OPT OUT of Walmart orders?!?!


Yeah, it's called decline that crap with extreme prejudice!!!!!!


----------



## REX HAVOC

It would be nice if DD let us opt out of certain business we don't want to get offers from. You would think that the AI would figure it out when I decline deliveries 100 time and select "I don't want to deliver for this store. I'd also like to be able to set up a "Geo Fence" if I want to stay in a particular area.


----------



## Planet Express Driver

Always decline Walmart orders. No exceptions


----------



## ColonyMark

I called driver support once to ask about this. They said there’s no way stop requests from Walmart. Just have to decline.


----------



## charly21

Just signed up for DD today en my first 5 orders were from walmart! I declined all so I started with bad acceptance rate lol


----------



## part-timer

charly21 said:


> Just signed up for DD today en my first 5 orders were from walmart! I declined all so I started with bad acceptance rate lol


Sounds like you are off to a good start. Keep declining those walmart orders!!!!!!!


----------



## DetFlash

I stopped doing Walmart orders months ago because of problems going up flights of stairs with packs of water. I opted out, at least I thought I did, about a month-and-a-half ago by email and and right after I hung up they sent me 8-9 in a row. Fast forward to today. I received about 6 Walmart orders in a row

I called doordash and they said they will process it again. As soon as I hung up they sent about 9 or 10 right behind each other. Now I guess they figure if I want my acceptance rate to go up then I'm going to have to accept $3 orders. No I will not. 

So if I get down to the point where I get deactivated because I'm declining Walmart orders so be it. I have a customer rating of 4.96 and this is how they treat me. That's okay. It's all good. I'll go with the flow. If they show me the door that's okay the world still will turn.


----------



## The Jax

ColonyMark said:


> I called driver support once to ask about this. They said there's no way stop requests from Walmart. Just have to decline.


As someone who is not only and active driver but sets up these account for clients, there is a way. However, the only way a driver can initiate this is if there was an incident. And according to DD, an incident does not include an argument or theft or any small violation relating to DD terms. Its where you called the police and filed a report. Now.... if you want to go to Walmart accepted a DD offer, wait a long time, call the police, and make a big scene over your wait, then forward the police report to DD, they CAN most certainly block you without penalty to you. Its under the same guidelines as a woman, for example, who has a retraining order towards an ex and DD keeps sending her to either his work or house. That is the DD guidelines, black and white.

The only other way you can block a merchant is to have the merchant themselves contact DD merchant support after you have picked up an order from them and request you not return for whatever reason. This will or will not count against you depending on the reason. They could say they did not like the way you dressed or that you had no delivery bag, and DD will just block you and send you a reminder E-Mail. If the merchant said you were yelling and causing a scene, then you may see a deactivation.

For large clients, like Walmart and Chipotle, etc, they have an enterprise account because of the multiple locations and scale. So you would need to find he corporate administrator to the account, which can be very difficult. Then, if you do, ask them to please look up your order for that particular store then contact enterprise account support and request it. The chances of that happening even if you find that person is low.

So long story short. You want to be banned from Walmart deliveries in DD, go there and call the police or find the admin for their enterprise account. Thanks.


----------



## Teksaz

Nope, nope, and nope. That's insanity lol You don't have to do any of that lol
The trick, is to get to Doordas Drive Support. If you get Rohit in just Doordash Support, nothing he can do. 
Thank me later 😜


----------



## The Jax

Teksaz said:


> Nope, nope, and nope. That's insanity lol You don't have to do any of that lol
> The trick, is to get to Doordas Drive Support. If you get Rohit in just Doordash Support, nothing he can do.
> Thank me later &#128540;


You're killing me


----------



## mrbeefy

I took a Walmart req yesterday with 2 deliveries unintentionally, second day on DD so was still learning the app. Declined all others.
Both people tipped me $10 today so might reconsider future Walmart requests. Depending on the area...


----------

